
Comment Is the Touch Bar a gimmick? Two years in, I think I can safely answer it - superasn
https://9to5mac.com/2018/10/19/touch-bar-a-gimmick/?ampcf=1
======
lioeters
TL;DR - Yes.

Aside: Please remove the "?ampcf=1" from the URL. I think it's doing something
hacky to prevent the back button from working correctly - it keeps reloading
the same page, with Google in the middle.

The clean URL is [https://9to5mac.com/2018/10/19/touch-bar-a-
gimmick/](https://9to5mac.com/2018/10/19/touch-bar-a-gimmick/)

~~~
superasn
Thanks for pointing that out.

I too noticed it but thought it was too disable the amp version (which imo is
always better)

------
pixl97
2018 article

